# First time install, no root partition was found



## rekner (Feb 10, 2015)

Hey guys, I wanted to learn about Unix and decided to install FreeBSD, but after problems creating a partition --it would always create 1.7MB partitions-- I created a partition on my disk, called it U:\ and gave it 100GB. 

The problem is the installer asks if I want to install it in asd0, the whole disk, then I open the editor and select asd3, the 100GB empty partition and get the "no root partition was found" error.

Also my disk is MBR and NFTS if it's of any importance.

Please help, I would appreciate tutorials if I'd have to learn something to install it, like shell commands and the like.


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 10, 2015)

What version of FreeBSD is being used?  Are you trying to create partitions manually?  A disk being "NTFS" suggests you are trying to install multi-boot, is that the case?


----------



## rekner (Feb 10, 2015)

The name of the image is "FreeBSD-10.1-RELEASE-amd64-memstick", well I tried to create the partition during the BSD installation but I failed to get a partition of over 1.7 Mb. I created a partition manually and it's currently empty.

Disk was NFTS before I tried to install it, and well yes I would like to boot either to FreeBSD or to Windows, which is why I created a second partition on the hard drive.

Thanks for answering.


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 10, 2015)

This is an external drive that already has Windows installed on it?


----------



## rekner (Feb 10, 2015)

It's my main and only hard drive, and yes it has Windows 8.1 installed. I was planning on installing it on another partition as I simply can't wipe out all my files.

Would it be better to install it on a virtual machine?


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 11, 2015)

I have many questions, starting with why your system drive is external.  But that does not matter.  Yes, it is better to install it on a virtual machine.  It avoids many of the problems and dangers of dual-booting.  In particular, I suggest VirtualBox.


----------



## rekner (Feb 12, 2015)

Thanks man, well yeah I see that most of the people install it on a virtual machine, so as I had VMWorkstation for a year I installed it there and had no problems with the installation, next step is configuring the GUI and learning to use it.


----------

